# Le Mans 2007 that means U AndroidGB



## hymietoo (Apr 18, 2007)

Anyone other the AndriodGB and me off to Le Mans this year. Typical motorhomers we are going for 10 days to see a 24 hour race but what an event. Would be interesting to see how many others are going and which sites we are all staying on, perhaps we could arrange a group session to discuss........ racing I guess. Race is Sat 16th June 2007 but we will be on site from 11th... cos we will that's why? Anyone else going?


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Hi Peter,

I respond on the other Thread as it has a number of postings.

Love the avtar BTW

Andrew


----------

